# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban

## elly

Hallo ik ben Elly en ook ik heb besloten om te willen stoppen met Zyban. a.s Maandag maak ik een afspraak bij de huisarts na al ruim een jaar lang andere producten uitgeprobeerd te hebben. Als ik de resultaten van jullie lees kan ik bijna niet wachten.............
Wordt vervolgd

----------


## ex roker

Nu Elly, ik wens je heel veel succes ermee en volhouden hè&#33; Zet je bevindingen hier op het forum, misschien kun je elkaar zo helpen.

SUCCES  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ook een ex-roker

Als je zelf wilt (en niet door toedoen van iemand anders), en je staat er voor de volle 100% achter dan zal het je wel lukken.
veel sucses 

ps je hebt er veel baat bij alles wordt er beter mee. geur, smaak, je gezondheid ed.

----------


## Gast: Leen

Ik ben nu 2 weken bezig met Zyban en ik moet zeggen het gaat goed 
je moet er zelf ook wat aan doen het zit tussen je oren dat weten we allemaal het is niet zo als je Zyban slikt dat je geen trek meer heb om te roken ze kunnen allemaal zeggen het val wel mee maar gaat er maar eens aan staan Maar ik heb wel het idee dat het werkt


Ik wens Je veel succes 
Ik weet wat het is

----------


## mercha

hoi elly
dit is me eerste stopdag&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#3 3;&#33;&#33; 
het valt me mee moet ik zeggen . maar goed ben r nog lang niet.
leen had jij ook n druk op je borst van zyban?
hoop dat je dit lees leen , ben erg benieuw:P

----------


## Corina

> hoi elly
> dit is me eerste stopdag!!!!!!!!!!! 
> het valt me mee moet ik zeggen . maar goed ben r nog lang niet.
> leen had jij ook n druk op je borst van zyban?
> hoop dat je dit lees leen , ben erg benieuw:P


Druk op de borst? Ik heb net de weekenarts gebeld....ben vandaagm et mijn zevende dag bezig....was de afgelopen dagen hyperaktief en kon slecht slapen. Wilde vanmiddag even op bed gaan liggen....en t leek wel of ik dood ging!! Ik stop dus acuut met die bende!! Ik heb hartkloppingen bij de fleet.....ik snap niet dat een arts dit middel voorschrijft eerlijk gezegd!! Er zullen best mensen baat bij hebben....maar ik stop en wel nu vandaag!

----------

